# Printing help needed



## bosephus (Sep 4, 2014)

I need some help printing a few things 
My pc has been down a few months now and i have been using a tablet... its only drawback is i cant print and most pdf files arent readable .and as i can not open pdfs i cant get a few things printed that i want .

If someone could print me.a few things and drop them in the mail id be more then happy to pay for the ink paper and postage 
Because i can not open pdf files i can not just go to kinkos and have them printed . 

What i want is over on the projects n metal site 
 There are a few things id like printed all are mods for my grizzly g0602 lathe ... there are probly a few differant plans for each of these available there ... 

The orojects i am looking for ...

4 bolt compound clamp 
Reverse tumbler plans 
And a speed reducer plan 

Id like the material lists and drawings if possible for all three projects .
I also dont feel real particular witch plans are printed for each mod ... as there are multiples for all three


----------



## randyjaco (Sep 4, 2014)

It might be easier and cheaper if you go to your nearest public library. They usually have computers and printers. You should be able to get exactly what you want. Copy stores also have what you need but will cost you more.

Randy


----------



## Walsheng (Sep 4, 2014)

I have brought PDF files to the local office supply store (Staples, Office Max) and they were able to print them. Are you able to put them on a thumb drive from your tablet?

John


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 4, 2014)

Walsheng said:


> I have brought PDF files to the local office supply store (Staples, Office Max) and they were able to print them. Are you able to put them on a thumb drive from your tablet?
> 
> John



If you are using Chrome you can set the default printer to PDF format.  I have save several pages doing this.


----------



## bosephus (Sep 4, 2014)

The library was my first thought .... but unless you can print it from a web page its no go .
You can not download a pdf to open it to print on their sytem . 
Cant say i blame them ... what with all the potentiol viruses an what not . 

My android os wont let me do anything with a pdf file to get it on a flash drive unfortunatly . 

Of course me being techno challenged is not helping


----------



## caveBob (Sep 4, 2014)

bosephus said:


> ...My android os wont let me do anything with a pdf file to get it on a flash drive unfortunatly .
> 
> Of course me being techno challenged is not helping



You have a printer, yes? Maybe this will help:

Everything You Need to Know About Printing From your Android Phone or Tablet
http://www.howtogeek.com/165778/eve...r-android-phone-or-tablet/?PageSpeed=noscript

[EDIT] As Walsheng mentioned earlier, check with OfficeMax on this page:
http://www.officemax.com/home/custom.jsp?id=m9540558

Looks like you can simply upload them to them, pick a store and go get them. 250mb limit...


----------



## bosephus (Sep 4, 2014)

Yea ... i am pretty convinced i am  techology retarded . 
I do have a printer ... but it is not wireless to work with my tablet . 

And other wise ... these stupid pdf's have given me a headache


----------



## middle.road (Sep 4, 2014)

bosephus said:


> Yea ... i am pretty convinced i am  techology retarded .
> I do have a printer ... but it is not wireless to work with my tablet .
> 
> And other wise ... these stupid pdf's have given me a headache



HeyO, let's get this straightened out, got a few questions:

- What is the make/model of your tablet?

- What is the make/model of your printer?

- How is the printer currently connected? To the PC or to a router?

- What type of Internet connection do you have?

- What exactly is wrong with your PC?

and pardon me, but in my opinion, the term should not be 'Technology Retarded' but perhaps rather 'Technology Overwhelmed' :biggrin:

_Dan


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 5, 2014)

bosephus said:


> Yea ... i am pretty convinced i am  techology retarded .
> I do have a printer ... but it is not wireless to work with my tablet .
> 
> And other wise ... these stupid pdf's have given me a headache



Dont feel bad I got no clue what a pdf is??


----------



## bosephus (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok to answer a few questions ... 

My tablet . A cheap toshiba excite .
Printer ... i realy dont remember the brand name it is in a box in the closer buried .

But i do know it isnt wireless capeable it connects directly to the pc ... lol connect to a router .. sorry this is funny .I live out in the boonies ... no internet choices except crappy dial up .. cell ... or satelite .

The tablet piggy backs my phone plan .

My pc is an old del insperon .. it needs a new mother board and just needs recycled and replaced ... not high on my priorities .


Im even goin to up my offer ... do some printing for me and ill include the price of your fav 6 pack of adult beverages along with the postage and ink costa . 

Heck it is still cheaper for me then burning up the gas and time to drive the 35 mile round trip to a kinkos or similar place if i was to figure it out


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 5, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> Dont feel bad I got no clue what a pdf is??



PDF - Portable Document Format


----------



## cvairwerks (Sep 6, 2014)

No sweat...shoot me a pm with the web location details and your snail mail info. Will get them in the mail within a few hours or so, depending on when I get home from work.


----------

